# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  با رتبم چی قبول میشم؟

## Fatemehahmadi

سلام من رتبه ی زیرگروه یکم ۳۲۳۳ از منطقه یک و زیر گروه دوم ۳۵۰۰ و تراز ۹۱۵۰ و رتبه کشوریم ۱۱ هزاره. میخوام ببینم پردیس و ازاد دارو و دولتی یا پردیس فیزیو و یا بینایی سنجی قبول میشم ؟ کدوم شهرا؟؟

----------

